# ntpd fails to initialize with a ipv6 address

## Tender

Aug 10 update:

Plese refer to https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-787410-highlight-.html for more.

Hello,

with this ipv6 address:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:05:5d:50:de:6e
> 
>           inet addr:192.168.6.100  Bcast:192.168.6.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
> ...

 

the ntpd inits ok:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Aug  8 01:43:45 lowpower ntpd[19148]: Listening on interface #0 wildcard, 0.0.0.0#123 Disabled
> 
> Aug  8 01:43:45 lowpower ntpd[19148]: Listening on interface #1 wildcard, ::#123 Disabled
> ...

 

with this ipv6 address:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:05:5d:50:de:6e
> 
>           inet addr:192.168.6.100  Bcast:192.168.6.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
> ...

 

the ntpd doesn't init:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Aug  8 01:50:19 lowpower ntpd[21194]: Listening on interface #0 wildcard, 0.0.0.0#123 Disabled
> 
> Aug  8 01:50:19 lowpower ntpd[21194]: Listening on interface #1 wildcard, ::#123 Disabled
> ...

 

Someone has some advice?

Thanks

----------

